# Terminator: The Sarah Conner Chronicles finale *** Spoilers ***



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I don't know about others, but the second season started a little off for me, but the past six episodes have brought things into focus moving John Conner into more maturity and self-confidence. I am looking forward to the season finale:


> The Connor's and Weaver face an epic battle that will change everyone's fortunes.


 I just hope it isn't the series finale, but it's ratings don't look good, third behind "Ghost Whisperer" and "Wife Swap" on a Friday night when the total viewers watching broadcast TV live were just a little more than the total viewers who watched the "ER" series finale the night before.

The show has an obvious following but we followers constitute just what the advertisers don't want, we evil DVR users. From here:










I have a hunch this finale could be a lead into a movie if the show isn't renewed. It would be interesting if News Corp. could afford to move it to Fx. But that's not likely even though it has twice the viewership of "Damages."


Spoiler



Then again, since they've killed off several of the regulars in the past two episodes maybe they could negotiate some deals with everyone else and bring in more Scots like Shirley Manson who'd probably work cheaper.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

phrelin said:


> I have a hunch this finale could be a lead into a movie if the show isn't renewed.


Do you mean "another" new movie?

*Terminator Salvation - May 21, 2009*


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

I'm a huge Terminator fan and I really like the show. While the ratings may not be fantastic, a big part of that is the Friday timeslot. Friday night has always been a low ratings night for TV. I'm hoping that by moving them (SCC and Dollhouse) to Friday, Fox will keep expectations relatively low and continue to renew it. It is telling that DVD and Blu-Ray sales of the first season were pretty good. I have the Blu's of the first season, and I'll pick up the 2nd as soon as they're released.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

BattleScott said:


> Do you mean "another" new movie?
> 
> *Terminator Salvation - May 21, 2009*


Yes, I was thinking of one continuing the Sarah Conner Chronicles storyline. And how many of you Terminator fans have preordered this:










The Limited Edition T2 Complete Collector's Set can be preordered at Amazon for $116.99. It's eligible for free shipping. (Don't we have economic problems. Seems like I've been hearing something about that.)


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Well, they lost me about 8 episodes ago. It was turning into complete drek. I've heard it has gotten better but it's too late for me.



phrelin said:


> I have a hunch this finale could be a lead into a movie if the show isn't renewed.


Actually it's been stated by the producers that the series and the new movie trilogy are not related at all.


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

I always see the Friday timeslot as purgatory. The networks know it is a bad slot then once the show is there and gets the bad ratings they expected they act like it is the end of the world and cancel the show. Kind of like they can't break up face to face so they phone it in by sentencing the show to Friday for a while. Same thing was done with Enterprise.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

...and Firefly, and the original 1960's Star Trek, and many others.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

The last several episodes have tremendously improved over earlier episodes this season, but I do believe the writing is on the wall an we will not be given closure with a series finale - we'll only get a season finale and no follow-up. Such is the fate of a fan of a not-too popular genre (with the Nielsen crowd, that is.)


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

If for some reason you haven't yet watched last week's episode, this really great interview with Josh Friedman has spoilers.

I enjoyed it if only because he still has hope fighting against the cancellation machines (Nielsens, advertisers, and Fox).:grin:


----------



## Doerner (Aug 14, 2008)

My wife and I are loyal fans of the show, but if they have one more 'dream sequence' with Sarah, I'm done. We get it. She loved Kyle. Move on. On the bright side, I have really enjoyed the past few episodes. You can only have so many dream sequences in a season and they are beyond their limit. If it were possible for the series to move over to FX, I bet the episodes would be even better. Here's to hoping that we are only going to have a season finale.


----------



## AllenE (Dec 19, 2006)

Doerner said:


> ... Here's to hoping that we are only going to have a season finale.


I won't give a spoiler, but it would be difficult to rewind this one to anything like it was before. I didn't see that coming. I think we need a spoiler allowed thread to discuss this one.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

AllenE said:


> I won't give a spoiler, but it would be difficult to rewind this one to anything like it was before. I didn't see that coming. I think we need a spoiler allowed thread to discuss this one.


It certainly was a weird twist if the goal was to keep a chance for the same show with the same name. But maybe that isn't the goal....


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

I would say give it until Monday for everyone to wathc the show and then we can start the open discussion on "what next?"


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

I agree. I SO wanted to get on here and ask everyone's opinion!! I wanted to make sure what I thought happened really happened...


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

I must admit that I was getting tired of the show, just seemed to drag on, but I'm halfway thru last nights eppy and I'm on the edge of my seat.


----------



## AllenE (Dec 19, 2006)

Report back when you finish.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

AllenE said:


> Report back when you finish.


Just when I reached the point where I couldn't care less if the show was cancelled or not, they come up with a season finale that has me waiting on baited breath for the start of next seasons show. And I hope this is only a season finale and not series.
I'm not going to mention the ending for those that haven't watched it yet but it is worth it.
Great job.


----------



## mhendrixsr (Nov 17, 2007)

This series is one of my favorites and I'd really be sad to see it end for any reason. As other's have said, things have been a little slow lately with the dream sequences and lack of action. Cameron is one of my favorite characters and watching her stand around has been a little disappointing. Even when John or Sarah are out on risky errands they never seem to think to take Cameron along. Not much on TV lately that can get my blood pumping except this series and 24 so hopefully it will continue, especially after the somewhat cryptic finale.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

I loved the season finale ... I think ... no, I know ... well, maybe I'm confused a bit ... man, that was a cool ending! What's next?


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I enjoyed the finale. I see **spoiler** has been added to the thread title, so it looks like we can open it up for in depth discussion!

First, why did Sarah NOT go with John and Weaver? Sarah stayed behind with Ellison, but I'm confused about what happened to the Cyborgs ... Cameron sacrificed herself? Why? What was her relationship with Weaver and Weaver's project?

Second, after jumping to the future, it seems that Derek and Kyle Reese are alive and have never heard of John Connor, so it appears that either Connor died and failed to stop Judgment Day (but his death wasn't enough to prevent resistance) and someone else took John Connor's role as leader. Did Kyle seem to recognize John though?

Third, where does it go next year, if it comes back? I really hope it does come back ... they posed many questions, and I want answers!


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> I enjoyed the finale. I see **spoiler** has been added to the thread title, so it looks like we can open it up for in depth discussion!
> 
> First, why did Sarah NOT go with John and Weaver? Sarah stayed behind with Ellison, but I'm confused about what happened to the Cyborgs ... Cameron sacrificed herself? Why? What was her relationship with Weaver and Weaver's project?
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, many good series have been cancelled without resolution.
I hope this series is not one of them.


----------



## frederic1943 (Dec 2, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> I enjoyed the finale. I see **spoiler** has been added to the thread title, so it looks like we can open it up for in depth discussion!
> 
> First, why did Sarah NOT go with John and Weaver? Sarah stayed behind with Ellison, but I'm confused about what happened to the Cyborgs ... Cameron sacrificed herself? Why? What was her relationship with Weaver and Weaver's project?
> 
> ...


First, Sarah probably stayed behind to hunt the present day Skynet. 
I think Cameron took John Henry up on the "Will you join us" question. By putting her chip in John Henry she merged with him and allowed him freedom of movement. But did he travel to the future or stay here to hunt Skynet.

Second, by jumping to the future he jumped over Judgement Day and there never was a John Conner to lead the resistance so no terminator was ever sent back to kill Sarah Conner. So Kyle was never sent back to save Sarah and father John in this timeline. Kyle may have thought "He looks like me when I was younger".


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

frederic1943 said:


> First, Sarah probably stayed behind to hunt the present day Skynet.
> I think Cameron took John Henry up on the "Will you join us" question. By putting her chip in John Henry she merged with him and allowed him freedom of movement. But did he travel to the future or stay here to hunt Skynet.
> 
> Second, by jumping to the future he jumped over Judgement Day and there never was a John Conner to lead the resistance so no terminator was ever sent back to kill Sarah Conner. So Kyle was never sent back to save Sarah and father John in this timeline. Kyle may have thought "He looks like me when I was younger".


:scratchin

Is it me, or did it really all set up a whole new story thread, but potentially without Sarah Conner?


----------



## jeffshoaf (Jun 17, 2006)

phrelin said:


> :scratchin
> 
> Is it me, or did it really all set up a whole new story thread, but potentially without Sarah Conner?


I think it looks like they're setting up dual threads, one w/ Sarah in the present trying to stop Skynet (w/o John) and one with John putzing around in the alternative future, possibly tied in w/ the coming movie.

In the previews for the coming movie, John says (in voiceover) that "this isn't the war my mother prepared me for." Since she prepared him to be the leader, maybe the difference is that it takes longer for him to get into position to make a difference in the resistance since he jumped over the initial resistance - he's just a foot soldier instead of the leader.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I thought the same thing - the show is called Sarah Connor Chronicles, but if she didn't go with John, what's the purpose of the show? Having parallel story lines makes lots of sense, then, as this is something they've done before, showing Derek's life in the future in contrast to the "present" life John led. It also makes more sense to me that they killed Derek so randomly in the prior episode, because I thought Brian Austin Green would be with the series for a while, and now he can be ... just in an alternate timeline.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Like I said ... cool ending. Lots of different directions for this piece to go in. I do hope it comes back.


----------



## Bighead (Jun 2, 2006)

Maybe it was just dramatic license, but in the very last scene, we saw a bolt of lightening and heard Sarah's voice ("I love you too, John", or something like that). Did she actually stay in the past and simply say it as John traveled to the future, or did she somehow follow him (thus keeping her as the central character in plot)?


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

But who is Weaver, why did a machine kill the real Weavers and take over the woman's body? Why would a machine be against Skynet? How did it know about Skynet? Who created it?


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

Supramom2000 said:


> But who is Weaver, why did a machine kill the real Weavers and take over the woman's body? Why would a machine be against Skynet? How did it know about Skynet? Who created it?


All good questions, and I really think the show is unfortunately done but leads into _Salvation_ nicely.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

As I've posted before, this series has nothing to do with the Salvation movie. Nothing to do with it. It's an "alternate timeline" if you wish. The movie also ignores that the 3rd movie ever happened. It's basically the first 2 movies and then this one (the way it should be, T3 should be lost for all time).

See this FAQ: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0438488/faq#.2.1.16



> Does "Terminator: The Sarah Connor Chronicles" have anything to do with this film?
> 
> McG confirmed that he's remaining true to the mythology set up in the first two James Cameron movies, but can't possibly include things introduced during Fox's series "The Sarah Connor Chronicles." "Hats off to the third movie, but we paid attention to the first two pictures, and I'm buddies with Josh and everybody who runs 'Sarah Connor Chronicles' but from my experience in one-hour episodic television, those guys are in the writers' room banging out stories left, right and center, and for us to chase those story threads, I think, would be a disservice to our picture. We honor Judgment Day timing, we honor the 2029, we honor the coming of the T-800."


----------



## Doerner (Aug 14, 2008)

Good ending. I'm looking forward to next season. Let's just hope John doesn't start dreaming about his mother all through next season. I'll keep watching....


----------



## elaclair (Jun 18, 2004)

Supramom2000 said:


> But who is Weaver, why did a machine kill the real Weavers and take over the woman's body? Why would a machine be against Skynet? How did it know about Skynet? Who created it?


Maybe I missed it, but do we know that this T1000 killed the Weavers? Or did it just step in to mother Weaver's role in order to keep things going? Not sure how they would go about re-programming liquid metal, but this one certainly seems to have an agenda separate from SkyNet......


----------



## jeffshoaf (Jun 17, 2006)

Supramom2000 said:


> But who is Weaver, why did a machine kill the real Weavers and take over the woman's body? Why would a machine be against Skynet? How did it know about Skynet? Who created it?


I've sort of been assuming that either the machine took Mrs. Weaver's place after the plane crash as a matter of convenience or took a more active role in the plane crash because she/it thought the Weaver's company would be a good place to further her/it's goals. (Am I remembering correctly that Mr. Weaver died in a plane crash?)

I think that they've been hinting for a pretty good while that there are independent intelligent machines that would rather be partnering w/ humans instead of enslaving/wiping humans out. I can see this as an offshoot of Skynet trying to make Terminators that are better at infiltration - by making the T's more and more human-like, Skynet runs the risk of them relating too closely to the humans they're supposed to infiltrate. I think this group sent Mrs. Weaver back to try to develop an early AI to offset and possible stop Skynet from doing the Judgement Day thing.

A big question: Is Mrs. Weaver the same Terminator as the one from the Jimmy Carter? She asked Cameron the same question John Conner asked the T from the sub...


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

I think that John will have brought an almanac full of all the battle results between terminators and man and will use that knowledge to change the course of hist... wait a minute, I think thats a different story...


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

bonscott87 said:


> As I've posted before, this series has nothing to do with the Salvation movie.


While I don't think the series plot line affected to movie storyline, it may very well be that the movie storyline did affect those in that writers room creating the last few episodes leading to season and/or series finale. Something sure affected how the characters were being moved since the middle of the season.


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

I thought it was the "weaver" machine that said I love you too, not Sarah. I figured she found her John and was glad to have done so.

As for her side, remember, she killed a LOT of people to protect her "son", and many times hinted that the death of the little girl/daughter was not as important as his survival. So she has the potential for evil and killing of humans for almost any reason. I would not speculate that she is really all that good and would not have killed the human Weaver in order to take over the company.

Lots of unanswered questions. Could be a made for TV movie coming up if it gets canceled. Or not!


----------



## cdub998 (Aug 16, 2006)

jeffshoaf said:


> A big question: Is Mrs. Weaver the same Terminator as the one from the Jimmy Carter? She asked Cameron the same question John Conner asked the T from the sub...


Here is my take on that. I think she is the one from the jimmy carter. She eventually answered yes to johns question "will you join us" and he sent her back to create a skynet rival. The whole point was to create the good skynet and sent it to the future to help the resistance. Thats why they asked cameron "will you join us".


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

jkane said:


> I thought it was the "weaver" machine that said I love you too, not Sarah. I figured she found her John and was glad to have done so.
> 
> As for her side, remember, she killed a LOT of people to protect her "son", and many times hinted that the death of the little girl/daughter was not as important as his survival. So she has the potential for evil and killing of humans for almost any reason. I would not speculate that she is really all that good and would not have killed the human Weaver in order to take over the company.
> 
> Lots of unanswered questions. Could be a made for TV movie coming up if it gets canceled. Or not!


I think it was Sarah that said that at the end. As for Weaver, she doesn't kill humans for any reason. Her specific purpose of the killings is to protect John Henry. And she stated that it is in everyone's best interest that John Henry survives. My thinking is that she is looking at the death of a few to save the deaths of many.

Looking back on that now, when she went to the desert warehouse and killed everyone there, I initially thought that she was trying to clean up the mess at her own factory. Now, it seems that she saw an opportunity to work on destroying the foundations of Skynet. Unfortunately, that meant she had to kill all the humans associated with the warehouse and thus, the attack on her in her office by the flying robot/terminator.

- Merg


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I've had to mull this episode over and actually read the TV. Com full recap to see what it is I saw or didn't see and/or my old worn out brain didn't understand, at least as they understand it.:grin: 

I guess this is how it ended up.

In the current time line the continuing characters we ended up with are Sarah Connor, James Ellison, and Savannah Weaver.
In an alternate future time line the continuing characters we ended up with are John Connor, apparently Cameron Phillips (human version?), Derek Reese, Kyle Reese, and Catherine Weaver.
John Henry formerly known as Cromartie with Cameron's chip (and maybe with everything from the John Henry computer in his memory?) is somewhere, somewhen, intent on doing something.
Maybe the new Syfy network could fund two new shows that characters move back and forth between.:sure:


----------



## elaclair (Jun 18, 2004)

I see that EW is reporting that sources at FOX have indicated that the show has been cancelled....(sigh)


----------



## Charise (Jan 25, 2004)

Yes, I hope they are wrong, but it's not looking good.
http://ausiellofiles.ew.com/2009/04/scoop-fox-set-t.html?cnn=yes


----------



## jeffshoaf (Jun 17, 2006)

elaclair said:


> I see that EW is reporting that sources at FOX have indicated that the show has been cancelled....(sigh)


Bad news... 

But instead of being "canceled," wouldn't it be more appropriate that the show is "terminated?"


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

jeffshoaf said:


> Bad news...
> 
> But instead of being "canceled," wouldn't it be more appropriate that the show is "terminated?"


Oh F****!!  I really enjoyed this show and the ending left SO much un answered!


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Sad news, as I was really enjoying the latter half of this season, but Judgment Day at Fox has apparently arrived. 

I hope some other network picks it up, but I'm sure it's an expensive show and most cable networks wouldn't want to fund it, so that really only leaves the networks and they are only interested in regaining ratings on the scale of what they saw before cable competition started pulling away the network audience, so I don't have high hopes for a new season.


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

SyFy will buy it dirt cheap and destroy any hopes of it ever getting a good ending. :nono2:


----------



## jeffshoaf (Jun 17, 2006)

jkane said:


> SyFy will buy it dirt cheap and destroy any hopes of it ever getting a good ending. :nono2:


But is it a more "sy" or "fy" type of show?


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> Sad news, as I was really enjoying the latter half of this season, but Judgment Day at Fox has apparently arrived.
> 
> I hope some other network picks it up, but I'm sure it's an expensive show and most cable networks wouldn't want to fund it, so that really only leaves the networks and they are only interested in regaining ratings on the scale of what they saw before cable competition started pulling away the network audience, so I don't have high hopes for a new season.


Very sad news indeed, but seeing how well _Friday Night Lights_ is working for NBC/Directv maybe we can see another partnership for this show as well.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

I watched this season about half way through but I just got bored with it....


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

dodge boy said:


> I watched this season about half way through but I just got bored with it....


You should have hung in there ... then again, maybe not. It got super good in the end, but not good enough for a return next season.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

*Peter:* Everybody, I've got bad news. We've been cancelled.

*Lois:* Oh, no! Peter, how could they do that?

*Peter:* Well, unfortunately, Lois, there's just no more room on the schedule. We've just got to accept the fact that Fox has to make room for terrific shows like Dark Angel, Titus, Undeclared, Action, That 80's Show, Wonderfalls, Fastlane, Andy Richter Controls the Universe, Skin, Girls Club, Cracking Up, The Pitts, Firefly, Get Real, FreakyLinks, Wanda at Large, Costello, The Lone Gunmen, A Minute With Stan Hooper, Normal, Ohio, Pasadena, Harsh Realm, Keen Eddie, The $treet, American Embassy, Cedric The Entertainer, The Tick, Luis and Greg the Bunny.

*Lois:* Is there no hope?

*Peter:* Well, I suppose if all those shows go down the tubes, we might have a shot.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

dodge boy said:
 

> I watched this season about half way through but I just got bored with it....


Same here. When I'm so bored I FFW thru half the show it's just not work the disk space on my DVR. And I'm a huge Terminator and SciFi fan. Oh well, so long as NBC renews Chuck I'll be happy. Now that is a darn good show.


----------



## Doerner (Aug 14, 2008)

On more than one occasion, I found myself fast-forwarding some of the episodes this year. Thankfully, I didn't have to do that with the finale!


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

Sirshagg said:


> *Peter:* Everybody, I've got bad news. We've been cancelled.
> 
> *Lois:* Oh, no! Peter, how could they do that?
> 
> ...


I remember that episode. :lol: I just hope another network picks Terminator. I thought it had done well.


----------

